# i'm going to buy my new guitar today



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm really excited. i need a hardshell case and a care kit as well. maybe a handful of new picks and a matching cable?


----------



## heathaa (Nov 11, 2009)

nothing wrong with that.... nothing like playing an old country song to drown out your sorrows...lol


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 11, 2009)

Id pay to see that!! Very nice FDD! My uncle has a custom strat that color, been trying to buy it from him for years. I haven't kept up with guitars too much who would have thought an ibanez would look like that.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 11, 2009)

are you getting THAT Ibenez?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

Roseman said:


> are you getting THAT Ibenez?



unless i decide on the fender instead.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 11, 2009)

If I was doing a lot of strumming, (playing rhythm) I'd get the Ibenez single pick up.

If I was playing Lead and doing a lot of picking, (which I am not) I'd get the Fender.

just my opinion.


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 11, 2009)

Ummm I would decide on the fender instead. That's just me. I don't have any fancy guitars but when we played shows I always used our rhythm guitar players tele tuned open to play Kashmir and a cover of I'll be there jackson5. Ohh how I looked forward to the third set...


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dude... No. Dissapointed. Plz don't spend ur money on that fdd. Not tryin to insult but gibson or bc rich will give u something worth ur purchase. Ibanez and fender are crap. sorry to poo on ur thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 11, 2009)

[youtube]tfWXnLXYZvE[/youtube]


fdd2blk said:


> i'm really excited. i need a hardshell case and a care kit as well. maybe a handful of new picks and a matching cable?


----------



## thewinghunter (Nov 11, 2009)

if u get a nice older tele , u wont be dissapointed. few ppl know the guitarirst from RATM used that in the begining then switched over later


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> [youtube]tfWXnLXYZvE[/youtube]


how fitting. 




this won't be my last guitar, for all the haters who are screaming NO. 

go buy your own and we'll compare them tonight. 

haters on a new guitar thread, ... who would have ever imagined?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Nov 11, 2009)

sweet FDD 

thats a nice telecaster man.

i heart guitar ... i love smoking then playing .. get lost in it .. to bad i cant turn my half stack up !


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 11, 2009)

That's one of my favorite scenes from that movie.And there are haters everywhere!


fdd2blk said:


> how fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

i own it and i love it. 

my wife says it sounds like it's broken.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

i really, really, really love my new guitar. very "bright, crisp and clean" sound. loving the color more than anything. and it smells good.


----------



## hippietoker18 (Nov 11, 2009)

ever heard of a Martin Backpacker?? they're a real cool guitar i think i'm going to buy one soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

hippietoker18 said:


> ever heard of a Martin Backpacker?? they're a real cool guitar i think i'm going to buy one soon.



i was looking at one of those for playing on my couch while i watch TV.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2009)

[youtube]kZ1kJe5B_C4[/youtube]


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice buy!! Sounds good in the vid, but it's plugged into the pod. Are you going to make a little vid fdd so we can hear it? 
I love the bridge and the pickups!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> Nice buy!! Sounds good in the vid, but it's plugged into the pod. Are you going to make a little vid fdd so we can hear it?
> I love the bridge and the pickups!



i'll get a video up soon. 

i bought it simply for the color and the style. then i played it. it is REALLY nice for the price. very comfortable for me. gonna end up being my "favorite", if it isn't already. the pickups are really crisp. the tone range is huge. nice action and a little bit fatter neck then most Ibanez. i had $2000 cash in my pocket when i walked into the guitar store. i tried everything that caught my eye. i kept going back to this one.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 12, 2009)

good choice!!!

I've been guitar shopping lately and this is one I played for a while at the store the other day. I decided against it, just because I prefer a bit of a thicker, creamier sound. But it is a very nice, well made, guitar.


----------



## budy budman (Nov 12, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> good choice!!!
> 
> I've been guitar shopping lately and this is one I played for a while at the store the other day. I decided against it, just because I prefer a bit of a thicker, creamier sound. But it is a very nice, well made, guitar.



Thick and creamy sound.................. ......infinant............alpha beta

Or a Giant Barrel closing over you.
Do you like reggae music enough to want to play it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2009)

..............


----------



## paintsprayer71 (Nov 12, 2009)

dig the seafoam green.nothin wrong with ibanez...................for the money you get a decent gutair.i prefer fenders... old fenders, but then again im a bass player. i have a 75p and a 75 jazz tone from hell!!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 13, 2009)

what is the acoustic on the far right in the pic?

And do you mostly play lead and pick, or rymthm and strum?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2009)

Roseman said:


> what is the acoustic on the far right in the pic?
> 
> And do you mostly play lead and pick, or rymthm and strum?


the acoustic is a johnson. 

i play a little of both.


----------



## 2much (Nov 13, 2009)

6 strings?what a bunch of sissys. j/k. my favorite guitar is a gibson sst chet atkins below is calamity jane. my 1956 marlin d10, 3 pedals ,1 knee lever. tuned to E9 p.s. i love a thread about guitars. weed and guitars. it dont get better than that


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2009)

2much said:


> 6 strings?what a bunch of sissys. j/k. my favorite guitar is a gibson sst chet atkins below is calamity jane. my 1956 marlin d10, 3 pedals ,1 knee lever. tuned to E9


very cool. 


[youtube]DO899zwldYA[/youtube]


----------



## Roseman (Nov 13, 2009)

so if someone calls your house, and your wife answers, and you are strumming the acoustic, and she is asked "what is Fdd up to?'

she might reply

"he is playing with his Johnson!!!! " LOL


----------



## budy budman (Nov 13, 2009)

Hell yea...............likin it. Crisp.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Hell yea...............likin it. Crisp.


that's an old video, back when i sucked. that's my white RG. i'll try to get a vid of the jet king up today. i have to go start my wood stove. we had our first frost today. i have all my plants in so i'm cool, just cold.


----------



## xpnsivwino (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Gibson Les Paul Custom, thing weighs a ton, but I love it. Changed the stock lead pickup with DiMarzzio Power Plus pickup and each note just sings! I remember paying like $799 for it back in 1979, and now they go for over $3,000. I'd never sell her though, she got me through some tough times. You never forget your first girl!


----------



## 2much (Nov 13, 2009)

i still have my first les paul, yep wighs a ton, sings like an angel


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2009)

2much said:


> i still have my first les paul, yep wighs a ton, sings like an angel


wow again. 




i was looking at les pauls. they are really pretty. they look huge as well. i like something small that i can tuck into my lap.  



epiphone has a really nice LP in their prophecy series. i bet it's really big though, ... http://www.mveducation.com/assets/products/51770_l.jpg


----------



## 2much (Nov 13, 2009)

if i had to choose between the ibanez and that tele? tele, dont know crap about ibenez but the tels have a very good track record over the yrs for what thats worth if you wanna jam go to onlinejam sessions, sry i cant post the link, im lame on computers except for recording


----------



## captain792000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Like the new ibanez fdd....ibanez make a great guitar...i love the feel and action of an ibanez neck....
I had a gibson Les Paul ebony custom with pearl inlays..... could still kick myself for selling her...they may be heavy, but they play heavenly and the tone cant compare with any other guitar....
I was broke and wanted an acoustic so i sold her and bought an ibanez thin line acoustic/electric limited additon. its laying down in the basementr in a few different peices..... i got pissed at the wife and banged up one of her personnal possesions.....needless to say she returned the favor......lol......nice jackson's to man...I really want a prs, those guitars are sweet as hell.....


----------



## budy budman (Nov 13, 2009)

captain792000 said:


> Like the new ibanez fdd....ibanez make a great guitar...i love the feel and action of an ibanez neck....
> I had a gibson Les Paul ebony custom with pearl inlays..... could still kick myself for selling her...they may be heavy, but they play heavenly and the tone cant compare with any other guitar....
> I was broke and wanted an acoustic so i sold her and bought an ibanez thin line acoustic/electric limited additon. its laying down in the basementr in a few different peices..... i got pissed at the wife and banged up one of her personnal possesions.....needless to say she returned the favor......lol......nice jackson's to man...I really want a prs, those guitars are sweet as hell.....


 
Fdd ............I think Jeff Beck had the same guitar..........can you play " some where over the rainbow for us?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgGvml0cOKA

I bet you and the wife jamb like this too, in between clipping sessions...yes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp6B6eu-cD4


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ..............  View attachment 618549 View attachment 618550


Same color as the smiley  

I'd be rocking that acoustic for sure. I need a cut away. A few acoustics for sure. All with dif tunings so I don't have to screw with one so much...grrr. If that is an electric acoustic plug it into a pedal for some distortion and rock out. 

Like this...1min intro then jammin ok.

can someone fix this link to show the screen on my post? The intro is "Orch of the Medium" this live acoustic version from Travis Meeks Live is nuts.

[youtube]e8wEOvwy7vA[/youtube]


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wow again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My struggle with electrics is that they're too small, heavy but dainty is size. We're like exact opposites on the size thing.

I really need to become more comfy with the electric. Both their size and light strings are a major adjustment for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

i just found an unknown electric guitar on craiglist for $15. i'm picking it up tomorrow at noon. pics to come, ......


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

Pics are here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Pics are here.



stalker.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

Just looked up-$15 electric guitar craigslist- on Google. Third link down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like it's worth 15 dollars to me.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

I got THIS guitar for free.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 22, 2009)

if you like that style of guitar, you shoud check out rickenbacker or gretsch


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

Gretsch


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 22, 2009)

yea, my first post was to fadetoblack ,or fdd2blk. That's a nice ovation, dude. I had a celebrity years ago. I have an Alvarez now


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> yea, my first post was to fadetoblack ,or fdd2blk. That's a nice ovation, dude. I had a celebrity years ago. I have an Alvarez now


it's not so much that i like it, then it is the fact it's only 15 dollars.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not so much that i like it, then it is the fact it's only 15 dollars.


yea, that's a better deal than the 1000 you would pay for the gretsch.


----------



## the church man (Nov 22, 2009)

When I clicked this thread had 420 views! But not anymore...

Nice guitars by the way... 

That is all. Wish you all well


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2009)

It sucks being poor... all I could afford this time was a shitty entry level ESP... fast as lightning though, would love to try out one of the more expensive/custom models.
I love the colour on that 'nez.


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 23, 2009)

thats a nice one there, i like it .although i am stuck on my RGs .heres some of my ladies.


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm really excited. i need a hardshell case and a care kit as well. maybe a handful of new picks and a matching cable?


 
Hell Yeah! I have an Ibanez artcore that I used to play when I first started. I play a Gretsch 6120 Brian Setzer Hotrod and a Fender Telecaster now. I love the finish on your guitar man! Very sexy....What Amp will you run that through? I will post pics of my guitars if you are interested


----------



## riddleme (Nov 23, 2009)

My Warlock & Spider Jam

Glad to see there pickers in here


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2009)

hell yeah, more pics. 

post 'em if you got 'em.


i got my new guitar, i'll go take some pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2009)

it'a pretty "cute". the finish has a lot of checking and half the parts are plastic, but otherwise it's not too bad. well worth the 15 dollars. all the electronics work and it actually sounds nice. i'm gonna have to spend a minute cleaning it and changing the strings. then it should be a fun little guitar.


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it'a pretty "cute". the finish has a lot of checking and half the parts are plastic, but otherwise it's not too bad. well worth the 15 dollars. all the electronics work and it actually sounds nice. i'm gonna have to spend a minute cleaning it and changing the strings. then it should be a fun little guitar.
> 
> View attachment 629140 View attachment 629141 View attachment 629142 View attachment 629143 View attachment 629144 View attachment 629145 View attachment 629146


 thats cool , looks kinda like an old Tesco del ray.


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Faded I would think you'd be building you something like this.....

[youtube]XcCrTahsLg0[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2009)

46and2 said:


> Hey Faded I would think you'd be building you something like this.....
> 
> [youtube]XcCrTahsLg0[/youtube]






that was hilarious.


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 23, 2009)

I would totally buy that guitar for 15 bucks. I can't believe I don't have a pick of me SeaGull acoustic. It's a great little guitar.


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my gals......


----------



## 2much (Nov 24, 2009)

i gotta have one of those


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

lemon oil, guitar polish and some new strings. plays pretty nice. it even stays in tune.


----------



## Jack*Herrer420 (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but I'm glad you decided to go with the ibanez. I believe they are much better than fender. My first guitar was the fender strat, and at first I loved it, but after playing for a while, and trying out different guitars, I would have to say my favorite is my mini Austin. Happy growing and happy jamming.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2009)

Unless you can get an old mexican made fender, those rawked seriously


----------

